# Έναν Γιάννη είχατε, αλλά Γιάννη



## Ancolie

Ένα αγόρι, ο Γιάννης, δίνει εξετάσεις, και πάει πολύ καλά · "Βγήκε ο ένας από τους καθηγητές και είπε ·"Εναν Γιάννη είχατε, αλλά Γιάννη"


----------



## Acestor

Ίσως η έμπνευσή του ήταν το αισώπειο «Είς αλλά λέων». Από μόνο του δεν λέει τίποτα, αυτό του καθηγητή.



In English:
AesopFables.com - The Vixen and the Lioness - General Fable collection


----------



## Ancolie

Acestor said:


> Ίσως η έμπνευσή του ήταν το αισώπειο «Είς αλλά λέων». Από μόνο του δεν λέει τίποτα, αυτό του καθηγητή.
> 
> 
> 
> In English:
> AesopFables.com - The Vixen and the Lioness - General Fable collection



Καλή ιδέα ! Αλλά ο "Γιάννη" του "αλλά Γιάννη" μπορεί να σημαίνει κάτι εξαιρετηκό όπως ο "λέων" του "αλλά λέων" ;


----------



## Perseas

Ancolie said:


> Καλή ιδέα ! Αλλά ο "Γιάννη" του "αλλά Γιάννη" μπορεί να σημαίνει κάτι εξαιρετ*ι*κό όπως ο "λέων" του "αλλά λέων" ;


Ναι, έτσι είναι.
"Έναν Γιάννη είχατε, αλλά αυτός ο Γιάννης είναι εξαιρετικός ή ο καλύτερος".

Άλλα παραδείγματα:
"Μία Ελένη υπάρχει εδώ, αλλά ... Ελένη..."
"Έναν φίλο/μία φίλη έχω, αλλά ... φίλος/φίλη ..."


----------



## Bella Ciao

Perseas said:


> Ναι, έτσι είναι.
> "Έναν Γιάννη είχατε, αλλά αυτός ο Γιάννης είναι εξαιρετικός ή ο καλύτερος".
> 
> Άλλα παραδείγματα:
> "Μία Ελένη υπάρχει εδώ, αλλά ... Ελένη..."
> "Έναν φίλο/μία φίλη έχω, αλλά ... φίλος/φίλη ..."



Μήπως λείπει και το "τι";
"Έναν Γιάννη είχατε, αλλά τι Γιάννη!"


----------



## Perseas

Bella Ciao said:


> Μήπως λείπει και το "τι";
> "Έναν Γιάννη είχατε, αλλά τι Γιάννη!"


Νομίζω ότι και τα δύο είναι εντάξει. Ίσως η χρήση με το «τι» να είναι συχνότερη.


----------



## Bella Ciao

Perseas said:


> Νομίζω ότι και τα δύο είναι εντάξει. Ίσως η χρήση με το «τι» να είναι συχνότερη.


Ναι, μπορεί. Απλώς δεν το έχω ξανακούσει έτσι. Το "εις αλλά λέων", ναι. Θα μου ταίριαζε δηλαδή καλύτερα στο αυτί "Έναν Γιάννη είχατε, αλλά λέων!"


----------



## Αγγελος

Συνήθως πάντως ο "Γιάννης" θεωρείται κουτός ή άπειρος (=χωρίς πείρα).
Παροιμία: Σαρανταπέντε Γιάννηδες ενός κοκόρου γνώση.
Ποτέ δεν έχω ακούσει το όνομα Γιάννης να χρησιμοποιείται επαινετικά.


----------



## Andrious

Αγγελος said:


> Ποτέ δεν έχω ακούσει το όνομα Γιάννης να χρησιμοποιείται επαινετικά.



Ξεχνάς το "Σπίτι χωρίς Γιάννη, προκοπή δεν κάνει."


----------

